# Emachines E627 Damaged USB Sockets



## bernih (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi,

I am trying to obtain replacement sockets for two damaged USB sockets on an Emachines E627 laptop but without any success. I am in the UK and I wondered if anyone knows where I could obtain them.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

If you look through this service manual you'll see they are part of the mobo - probably can be replaced but it's a BIG job -> http://tim.id.au/laptops/acer/emachines e627.pdf


----------



## bernih (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks, but I have the manual and it's not that difficult to replace the sockets.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

Then try Maplin-UK or just go to a computer shop and ask for an old mobo and recover them.


----------



## bernih (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks again, I've already tried Maplin but they only stock the standard size type A USB socket, these only have a length of 0.9mm and have 4 locating pins as opposed to two on a standard socket. I will however try your suggestion about old mobo's from computer shops.

Thanks for your suggestions.


----------

